# Meat Cutting Classes in Essex, VT



## pubwvj (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi,

As part of our homeschooling my son and I have been taking meat cutting classes with a local butcher. He has asked me to pass this along to other people who might be interested in classes. I thought you might be interested for a news story, local interest and all that.

Cheers,

Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs in Vermont
[email protected]
Vermont Pastured Pigs

Learn Meat Cutting and Sausage Making
with
Master Butcher Cole Ward

Where: Sweet Clover Market, Essex Shopping Center
Web: Sweet Clover Market
Map: Sweet Clover Market - Reach Us / Jobs
Contact: Cole Ward (802) 881-1468 cell, 872-8288 market
When: Tuesdays in March & April
Time: 5 pm to 8 pm
Cost: $75/class or $390 for all six classes (saves $60)
Register by Monday, March 9th for the first class - space limited

March 10th - Whole Pig
Learn to break a whole pig into primal cuts and then to perfect retail cuts. You will benefit from this whether you process a pig at home or send your pigs off to the processing facility.

March 17th - Sausage
Cole Ward makes the best sausages and now is your chance to learn from the master himself in this three hour sausage making class. You will prepare Bangers, Maple Breakfast sausage, Italian and Chorizo red wine and brandy sausages. Includes recipes and tasting of the sausages.

March 24th - Whole Pig Refresher
Get your hands into the pig!

March 31st - Beef Hind-Quarter
Learn to divide a hind quarter into primal cuts and then the best retail cuts.

April 7th - Beef Fore-Quarter
Learn to divide a fore quarter into primal cuts and then the best retail cuts.

April 14th - Whole Lamb
Learn ow to French a rack of lamb, cut lamb chops, bone out a leg of lamb and what to grind for ground lamb. You will get recipes for apricot lamb sausage and mint lamb sausage.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd love to go but I live too far away.


----------

